# Moonlighting?



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw a sticker on a truck at a job site a week or so ago "moonlight or starve" 
What kind of message other than advertising for work does that mean? 
I have enforced certain rues for continuing employment:

1. No Drugs or Alcohol (that includes the lingering aroma of a wild night. I would much rather have a man out for a day over any injuries). 

2. Safety without questions. 

3. No side jobs doing roofing.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

No work for competing companies or else I consider you to have quit working for me and off working for them, assuming I can keep you buys 40 hours a week. If I can't then I am the side job. They can have a 2nd job just so long as it doesn't interfere with their responsibilities to my company and are not competing with me in any way.

My repair man said he was offered $200 cash to run a kettel this saturday. My production manager told him that's such a great offer he should take it and run theat kettle every day from now on. The repair man got the picture.


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

Side Work is OK if:

1. Its not with my competitors
2. Does not interfere with my work - I come first
3. Is 100% independent of my firm - No liability

Being on the commercial side I usually pass off shingle jobs to my top guys
to do on their time with the understanding that if they decide to work for the owner, its THEIR job- not mine. It has worked out well.

I do whatever I can to help put as much money as I can in the pockets of the guys that put it in mine.


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

If it is not for a family member, I don't allow it.

If you want to sell work, than you are in competition with me. Period.

If you work with a competitor, then you have no place at my company. Period.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

OUTLAW said:


> If it is not for a family member, I don't allow it.
> 
> If you want to sell work, than you are in competition with me. Period.
> 
> If you work with a competitor, then you have no place at my company. Period.


 
You said it Outlaw:gunsmilie:


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have no problem with my roofers having a second job, as long as it is at night. If the sun is shinning they better be on my job.


----------

